# Idolomantis ooths!!



## ubb (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi I have 2 idolomantis oohts and they are very very light. is that normal?


----------



## Rick (Apr 20, 2007)

> Hi I have 2 idolomantis oohts and they are very very light. is that normal?


Most ooths are light if you mean as in weight.


----------



## ubb (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes i mean weight. but the relationship between size vs weight is too small


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 20, 2007)

All the spongy insulation is light.


----------



## ubb (Apr 21, 2007)

I have opened the ooths and they are empty!!

Loic is the man who I have payed the ooths but he has sold to me ooths without nymphs. I think that only bad people sell hatched ooths!


----------



## Ben.M (Apr 21, 2007)

Unlucky m8, bet u payed a fair bit for them to


----------



## OGIGA (Apr 21, 2007)

What do you mean you opened it? Break it in half?


----------



## Rob Byatt (Apr 21, 2007)

It is very unfortunate that it was empty, but lucky in another way ! Imagine if it was full off fresh eggs and you had killed them all :shock:

It is always best to be patient and wait beyond the normal incubation time just incase it hatches.

It really isn't a good idea to cut an ootheca at all, what it is the point when you'll find out in the end anyway ?

If you have already waited then I apologize :wink:


----------

